# APA should it be revived



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Tim, 

I do not believe that the NFAA Pro Division needs to look else where. We have a strong Pro Class and some pretty strong venue's. Granted the system may be a little broke, but with some effort we can make it stronger. 

I must ask you - are you wanting to support the Pro ranks? We are always looking for a few new members:wink:


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*where the hell did is come from*

Maybe we could bring back the PET ROCK also.


----------

